# Blue Angels Fly By Sends Beach Umbrellas Into The Air



## Blizzard (Jul 14, 2015)

No additional commentary needed.  Enjoy!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 14, 2015)

That was too funny.  It looks like footage from Pensacola Beach last weekend.  Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hard to explain just how great the shows are. I think my favortie shows were when they  were still flying the F-4-E's. The noise factor was so much louder, and much more impressive that the birds flying these days. The Blue Angels Were The Baddest When They Flew The F-4 Phantom, Nice look at the program then.


----------



## RetPara (Jul 15, 2015)

When we were stationed in DC we went to the Andrews Joint Open House in 1989.   If it flew it was there.   The air show started with a MassTac of Bn from the 82nd jumping Hollywood from C141's and landing between the runways.... Yeah... Right.    Both the BA and TB are there.  Show was hours long.  Ted wasn't 8 months yet...  Well a F-15 came in just above stall speed with full flaps, wheels down then turns away from the crowd and goes to full afterburner, gets some airspeed goes full vertical.  Ted wasn't impressed with the noise to begin with.... you could *feel* the AB when it cranked on.  So I had to turn and try to shelter him from pressure, hold on to him, and try to cover his ears at the same time.  Meanwhile all kinds of stuff went flying.....   Then to diaper change.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 15, 2015)

My first duty station in the USAF was @ Plattsburgh AFB, NY. They flew Tankers, KC-135's, and FB-111's The 111's were loud, and the plume of flame that came out of the tail of the aircraft was memorable. It would set for just a moment, at full throttle and AB's on. When the roll began, a huge red, blue, purple plume of flame pushed the aircraft, and it was beautiful to watch. When they did engine run-up's windows would rattle in base housing better than a mile away.

While @USAFE, our base transitioned from F-4's, to the F-16's. When the F-4's were still there, squdrons would rotate to Spain for a month or so. When a squadron would launch; aircraft after aircraft, phone conversations basewide would go on hold for the noise from the F-4's; they were that loud!
,


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 15, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My first duty station in the USAF was @ Plattsburgh AFB, NY. They flew Tankers, KC-135's, and FB-111's The 111's were loud, and the plume of flame that came out of the tail of the aircraft was memorable. It would set for just a moment, at full throttle and AB's on. When the roll began, a huge red, blue, purple plume of flame pushed the aircraft, and it was beautiful to watch. When they did engine run-up's windows would rattle in base housing better than a mile away.


That story reminds me of one about Ellsworth AFB.  There used to be a McDonalds and a truck stop (Flying J, maybe) near the SE end of runaway (the McDonalds closed in the early 2000's or so; there's now a Pizza Hut in a similar, if not the same, location).  They were the only two structures around that area.  I'm pretty sure the B-1 guys got a kick out of "rocking" the McDonalds because they'd depart 13 low and straight out the end of the runway, then stand 'em on end and go full blower.  LOL!

This map with the Pizza Hut denoted gives a pretty good idea of proximity to the runway:
Google Maps


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2015)

Before all of the t-walls, Bagram had a single portable light on the perimeter in line with the runway. The Eagle pilots would buzz the light and try to knock it over; a few succeeded. Fluor/ Base Ops finally complained and that stopped.


----------



## JBS (Jul 18, 2015)

I've always loved the Blue Angels and back in the day the Thunderbirds, too.    As a kid I would marvel at the sheer awesomeness of these birds at air shows in Homestead AFB FL.   Today, I still have just as much amazement and am just as blown away by them.    Jet fighter pilots are like modern day "knights" of the sky.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 18, 2015)

JBS said:


> I've always loved the Blue Angels and back in the day the Thunderbirds, too.    As a kid I would marvel at the sheer awesomeness of these birds at air shows in Homestead AFB FL.   Today, I still have just as much amazement and am just as blown away by them.    Jet fighter pilots are like modern day "knights" of the sky.



I will say though having recently seen both the Blue Angels and the Thunder Birds, the Blue Angels put on a much, much better show.


----------



## JBS (Jul 18, 2015)

If there was a show near me- even a neighboring state- any time I was in town, I'd make the trip in a heartbeat.   Wish I could match my schedule to a show- ANY show.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 18, 2015)

JBS said:


> If there was a show near me- even a neighboring state- any time I was in town, I'd make the trip in a heartbeat.   Wish I could match my schedule to a show- ANY show.



I would agree except for the ANY part. There was a show at Seymour Johnson this year that could best be described as a shit show. Unlimited visibility, they did a low show. Parking nightmares, they started most demos an hour early, I mean JV ass shit. I will never again go to a show there.

This was a Thunderbirds show.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 18, 2015)

I've always preferred the Blues' Pensacola Beach performance to their homecoming show in November. The only drawback to their summer show is that parking is a total bitch. This year, folks were parking at the beach by 0630L. That's a little too early for me to roll out of bed without proper motivation.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 19, 2015)

As a kid growing up, we would take our boat from Michigan to Chicago for the air and water show. It would take us roughly 3.5 hours to cross the pond, but it was worth it. The planes would be flying over the lake to perform for the spectators on the beach. Also from the water vantage point,you could see the planes moving between buildings. I don't think they are allowed to do that anymore, but was it awesome.

Some year I'd love to have the kind of money laying around to buy an old war bird and fly her from show to show.

Edit:  to keep with the OP, here's a. Chicago clip of the Blue Angles.


----------

